
Airbus Beats Boeing in Annual Jet Order Contest - awiesenhofer
http://fortune.com/2018/01/15/airbus-boeing-orders-2017/
======
Overtonwindow
Previous discussion has some more info:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16152760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16152760)

------
holydude
I know that a lot of sales are coming from China but in Europe if you do not
buy "european" the others throw a hissy fit about european solidarity and blah
blah...though yeah there are exceptions to this :)

